# Romney must hit an 8th inning Grand Slam to have a Chance



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

An interesting take. I tend to agree.



> It is widely agreed that Wednesday night's presidential debate is crucial for Mitt Romney: This is almost assuredly his last chance to turn around the election. What is less obvious is that the stakes are sky-high for Barack Obama, too: This debate could have a powerful impact upon his ability to govern in a second term.
> 
> Romney is dangerously close to blowing a campaign that many election models said he should easily win. Yes, three national polls published Monday -- including CNN -- showed the two candidates within three points of each other. But for Romney, the problem is that as the polls go up and down each week, there is one constant: As Real Clear Politics demonstrates in its averaging process, Obama stays ahead and has been for nearly a year. The news for the GOP from battleground states is even worse, especially in the Midwest.
> 
> ...


So Romney will need a miracle in the 8th inning to even stay within striking distance to win the game in the 9th with a second walk off Grand Slam? Considering he can't hit a curve or a slider and he has 20 strikeouts in the first 7 innings of the game, he'll have a very small chance of making contact to foul off a pitch or two, and hope Obama throws an off speed pitch to try to catch him napping and strike him out, which might give him a chance to hit one out. But will he manage to do it?

Will Romney do better than have a draw in the debate?

Do any of you think that Romney trying to insert a cute quip to score a zinger is going to sway the dwindling number of remaining undecided swing voters?

Does anyone believe he has a chance to hit that proverbial Grand Slam in the 8th inning to draw closer to even and keep him in the game going into the 9th inning? Of course he'll still be down a few runs, and will need to hit a second grand slam in the bottom of the 9th to win.  I wonder how many times it has taken 2 grand slams in the 8th and 9th innings to win a game in history? Current odds have him at less than 20% to win the game. I'd imagine that number should actually be in single digits, but the oddsmakers aren't so certain that the bookies haven't fixed the game.

Looking back in the archives, I see many here were predicting an absolutely guaranteed victory correct?


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Machiavelli said:


> Will Romney do better than have a draw in the debate?


You tell us!

I guess time will tell what we will have in the WH after Nov.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

The source was not identified, but would like to hear what the same source had to say post-debate considering even the most rabid liberals acknowledged O's team almost missed their planes out of Denver due to the time it took to find all the pieces of O's arse strewn all over campus. Not sure what an 8th inning grand slam looks like in debate form, but pretty sure if the first debate was the bottom of the 9th they'd call it a "walk-off" :wink:

But speaking of debates, considering the vast knowledge available here, would like for someone to explain to me how O could have possibly known Ms Crowley had specific transcripts in her possession, #1, and #2, that she would be willing to actively participate in a presidential debate in front of 60 million viewers by providing (false) info from said transcripts, and #3, would patiently wait about an hour (away from the view of those same 60 million people) to admit she was wrong, and R was correct.

Can anyone out there help this old ******* understand how those cotton-pickin debates work like that?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The debate moderator was wrong when she tried to help Obama. Obama had mentioned terrorists, but after he had finished talking about the destruction of our embassy in Libya. There was no context connecting the words about terrorism to the controversy at hand. 
The moderator was without doubt trying to help Obama. I think that will backfire.

I don't know why Romney would want to turn his campaign around. Even the polls that were lopsided by 7% more democrats puts Romney ahead in three of those borderline states. I forget which three, but I remember Obama now has no chance in Florida.

I have been concerned, but I think a couple of days now since the second debate is giving me some confidence. I think Romney will take it now.

The next debate is supposed to be foreign policy right? There is now way Obama can win that if people engage half their brain. He started out bowing to a Saudi prince on his apology tour. Then he got all excited about the Arab Spring and claimed the Muslim Brotherhood was a good bunch of people. Ya, I know I keep repeating: Hillaries chief of staff ------ her brother was influential in starting the Muslim Brotherhood. Now we have dead civilians in Libya because Obama thinks it works to roll over and expose your throat like a submissive dog. Unfortunately we would have to loose about a million people before the liberals would admit that strategy doesn't work. It's to bad we can't run a couple of thousand pacifists with flowers in front of our soldiers in Afghanistan. If it works great, but if it doesn't the M16 could follow up. If they think they know better stick their neck out and prove it.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

One thing working in O's favor is the last debate is only a few days away, and at the current rate of his administration's fall out escalation another week could be an eternity. I agree much of what we saw Tuesday night could very likely bite em on the behind, not the least of which being O's chastising rant about being offended by the implication this team would intentionally mislead on Libya. If R can't make THAT issue work for him then I doubt he deserves a shot at DC anyway :wink:


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Funny how things look now

Especially considering the opinions of those who opine, it is ironic how they are still the most wise amongst those here. According to themselves. 

I find it interesting to go back and revisit posts during certain time periods, to see who has been most accurate after the fact.

Happy deer hunting folks. I'm off to hunt some ducks today during this weather front.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Just checking in how all the soothsayers are doing?

Amazing who is considered knowledgeable in politics in this forum. I just took a moment to again check in periodically. Interesting we don't see much activity compared to a few years ago. Why is that?

All the predictions that were made about how Obama's administration would screw up the country. It would seem by any measure of stats and facts that the opposite has happened.

M


----------

